# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Getting viens to pop out before going on stage.

## JS370

What is the best way to get your veins to fill out and look like a freak. Any pointers. I have a show commming up in 6 weeks and my last two shows I did I used red wine. dark choc. and niacin. And it did help a little. I do sodium deplete wed thurs and fri before the sat show and shit load sat am.

----------


## T-MOS

a shot of jack daniels should work too

I did it once, and being so depleted, I was a little dizzy on stage......lolol

----------


## juicy_brucy

Yep, lotsa dehydration, and a few shots of JD. I hate booze, but it works.

----------


## illwillogical

What makes the JD work?

----------


## juicy_brucy

alcohol dehydrates you like nothing else...

----------


## JS370

I always heard wine. RED. But someone on this board said he took a CIALLIS. I would be worried about popping a woody.lol. But the guy swears by it.

----------


## FireGuy

> alcohol dehydrates you like nothing else...


The alcohol causes vascularity to appear due to it being vasodialator. Taking a shot prior to stepping on stage is not going to do anything dehydration wise. Speaking of, dehydration is one of the major causes of vascularity DISAPPEARING. Even if you fill up on carbs and or fat, an extremely dry look will almost always cause a lack of vascularity.

----------


## FireGuy

Here is one of the best examples I can find. This was by far the dryest competitor at the New York Pro from a few weeks ago. From the front he looked even dryer. Note the very small amounts of vascularity in the back of his forearms. I promise you as soon as he get water back in his system they will be the size of garden hoses.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Ahhh. right on. I didn't know that. Thanks fireguy1.

----------


## JS370

dam fireguy.

----------


## JS370

So you want to keep water and look more vascular on stage but there is a fine line right.

----------


## FireGuy

> So you want to keep water and look more vascular on stage but there is a fine line right.


Not exactly, would rather be dry than vascular 10 out of 10 times for being on stage. As mentioned before a good vasodialator prior to prejudging on a dry physique is what you should be aiming for.

----------


## tboney

Niacin works and lots of arginine . They sell some good vasodilators. Just take them and do a quick work out of your major muscle groups before you go on stage.

----------


## JS370

Thanks fireguy1

----------


## FireGuy

Anytime.

----------


## jackjackson

If any of you seen Raising the bar by Dave Pulcinella he uses a blow drier on his body before he steps onto stage, obviously heat makes it come out a bit more.

Whats your thoughts on that fire?

----------


## FireGuy

> If any of you seen Raising the bar by Dave Pulcinella he uses a blow drier on his body before he steps onto stage, obviously heat makes it come out a bit more.
> 
> Whats your thoughts on that fire?


Another great idea, I always wanted to just have a tanning bed put next to the stage cause I look the freakiest after a session in there.

----------


## JS370

yea, that is a good idea pump up and have some chic hit you with a blow dryer awesome combo. Any other good ideas out there.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

white wine or course up boldanone...

----------


## ...aydn...

what about lasex the night b4, then when you wake up drink 10 scooners and eat a double quaterpounder.

----------


## jackjackson

> what about lasex the night b4, then when you wake up drink 10 scooners and eat a double quaterpounder.


Sounds Like crap loading....

For that you could just eat some PB and 2-3 scoops of salt....

----------


## ...aydn...

lol was just kidding about the scooners and dbquarterpounder....

2-3 scoops of salt?????y???

----------


## little jimmy

i just eat lots off fizzy sweets and a sip wisky wile getting pumped up and 3 glasses of a dry wine the night befor dose me good and cant beat the good oul cheat meal the morning off the show to fill me out that last bit more  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## **TOP**

> Another great idea, I always wanted to just have a tanning bed put next to the stage cause I look the freakiest after a session in there.


Well as long as its legal where your contest is, try using Hot Stuff,its a spray on.That coupled with a tanning bed would be amazing!! lol

----------


## Bossman

> The alcohol causes vascularity to appear due to it being vasodialator. Taking a shot prior to stepping on stage is not going to do anything dehydration wise. Speaking of, dehydration is one of the major causes of vascularity DISAPPEARING. Even if you fill up on carbs and or fat, an extremely dry look will almost always cause a lack of vascularity.


Exactly right! Vascularity is not part of the judging criteria as well. But vascularity does suggest conditioning. 

Like the previous poster suggested, Hot Stuff does work too.

----------


## Big

> I'm a worthless spammer, please ban me.


no problem, just stand by

----------

